# gonna start a pond/barrel



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

since i dont have much expertise in the pond area i can use some help, fill me in on some details, such as equipment, plants and fish i can put in there, all help is appreciated im leaning towards minnows, but whatever works


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to the DIY section, I posted my diy filter for small ponds/fountains. It's really easy to do and the water stays clear. One thing I would advise from my experience is to put it where it will get morning sun or partial sun all day vs. afternoon sun. Since relocating out pond a couple of yrs ago, I've not had algae problems. I keep Gambusia in my pond with apple snails and a couple of female bettas. It's 90 gallons. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Using native plants will be a big help.
Otherwise, I have little to add except for stressing the need to keep the pool out of the direct afternoon sun, since that will shoot your temps up to around 90 if you don't watch it. Floating plants will of course help with this.

There aren't a whole lot of native fish in your area, are there?
Speckled Dace and 3-Spined Stickleback are about it, eh?
What kinds of fish are you thinking about using?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

white clouds, my pop is pressing for goldfish, but im trying to convince him otherwise


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Goldfish are what most think of when they think pond. There is really nothing wrong with it. The trick is to make sure they wont outgrow the tank and in some places you need to have space for them in the winter if you need to take them in.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i just think its too small to make a perm residence, i guess i can keep it in there for a year or two, but it would outgrow it eventually, is there a specific type of goldfish you'd reccommend for a small size barrel.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You could try pearlscales, bubble eyes, lionheads, or ryukins. They tend to stay smaller.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i have an update on the barrely, right now i have some lilies and other plants in there (my dad chose them) and have a stock of about 6 - 10 rosy red minnows and 1 bubble eye gold fish, is that too much or just fine?, from what i can tell they have alot of room thus far, the minnows are almost full size and the bubble 2", they both stay in the bottom


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I guess that depends on the size of the barrel?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

the gold fish will grow to be about 10" long, so he WILL outgrow it in time, and will probably eat the others.


----------

